# I’ve lost all desire to drive.



## Spiffywerks

My car is in for service.

Brought it in Friday, they said probably won't be done until Tuesday.

Although I have waited weeks to get my car in and reserved a loaner car while my car is in... I got the unexpected.

[begin rant]

One, I can't stand Fords.
Two, I hate hybrids.

So Tesla's loaner to me: Ford Fusion Hybrid.

Kill ... me ... now.

Sure I'm getting a free loaner, but my gawd, what an aweful, soulless, slow, noisy, ugly car. I was really hoping to get anything Tesla.

I was always so anxious to drive anywhere, any errand, honey-do, I was jumping at any opportunity to drive around in my zippy Model 3. Now, I feel like a cat that got a collar put on it. Try and stand me up and I just fall right over. All desire to drive has left my body.

Have I driven a Ford lately? Unfortunately yes.

Look at all these silly buttons and not even navigation! The drive selector wheel- what a stupid feature.










[/end rant]


----------



## Michael Russo

@Spiffywerks , to the thread title, I am sure it'll come very soon once you get your real T≡SLA beauty back!!


----------



## Edward Reading

My god, that is hideous.


----------



## Paul Spiers

Spiffywerks said:


> My car is in for service.
> 
> Brought it in Friday, they said probably won't be done until Tuesday.
> 
> Although I have waited weeks to get my car in and reserved a loaner car while my car is in... I got the unexpected.
> 
> [begin rant]
> 
> One, I can't stand Fords.
> Two, I hate hybrids.
> 
> So Tesla's loaner to me: Ford Fusion Hybrid.
> 
> Kill ... me ... now.
> 
> Sure I'm getting a free loaner, but my gawd, what an aweful, soulless, slow, noisy, ugly car. I was really hoping to get anything Tesla.
> 
> I was always so anxious to drive anywhere, any errand, honey-do, I was jumping at any opportunity to drive around in my zippy Model 3. Now, I feel like a cat that got a collar put on it. Try and stand me up and I just fall right over. All desire to drive has left my body.
> 
> Have I driven a Ford lately? Unfortunately yes.
> 
> Look at all these silly buttons and not even navigation! The drive selector wheel- what a stupid feature.
> 
> View attachment 7123
> 
> 
> [/end rant]


I agree, I drive company cars for work, we also have Ford Fusions. I count over fifty buttons five round knobs two steering wheel stalks. It is a confusing mess. You cannot drive and operate more than half of the buttons without taking your eyes off the road.

So when people talk about how dangerous the Model 3 is because most of the functions are on the 15' screen I chuckle to myself.

Also, I agree about how slow it is, I never feel safe trying to merge into traffic. It takes forever to get up to speed.


----------



## Spiffywerks

Paul Spiers said:


> I agree, I drive company cars for work, we also have Ford Fusions. I count over fifty buttons five round knobs two steering wheel stalks. It is a confusing mess. You cannot drive and operate more than half of the buttons without taking your eyes off the road.
> 
> So when people talk about how dangerous the Model 3 is because most of the functions are on the 15' screen I chuckle to myself.
> 
> Also, I agree about how slow it is, I never feel safe trying to merge into traffic. It takes forever to get up to speed.


I basically only drove it to get home. (4-5 miles). I really have zero desire to get back into it. I'm seriously considering calling in sick mon-tues so I don't have to drive it. Lol.

Actually I think a normal ICE car would be fine. It's the whole hybrid thing I really hate.

You want people to go green, I get it, but give them fun too! Don't make them slower, noisier, uglier (I'm looking at you i3, Prius, Mirai!). Make them beautiful, fast, and fun to drive! You know... like a Tesla! (Bless you Elon for being a big kid who understands other big kids!)

I always believed if BMW made a fully electric 3/5 series... that looks like a 3/5 series... they would be super sellers and get tons of BMW drivers off ICE cars. But you know ga$oline companies... yeah whole 'nother can of worms.


----------



## 3V Pilot

And when all the legacy auto manufactures go down in flames their executives will be pointing to cars like this and screaming......"Look at the wonderful cars we made, why don't you love us anymore???"

It makes me laugh and think back on the days of the horse and carriage. We all see it coming but how many others do at this point?


----------



## msjulie

Generally agree but our Audi A3 e-tron is actually a non-sucky hybrid. Wish it had more battery range but it's not mine so no big deal


----------



## garsh

Mike Land said:


> And when all the legacy auto manufactures go down in flames their executives will be pointing to cars like this and screaming......"Look at the wonderful cars we made, why don't you love us anymore???"


Even though Bob Lutz is clueless when it comes to Telsa, he has had some insight into why bad cars get made.
How Bad Cars Happen: The Pontiac Aztek debacle


----------



## 3V Pilot

garsh said:


> Even though Bob Lutz is clueless when it comes to Telsa, he has had some insight into why bad cars get made.
> How Bad Cars Happen: The Pontiac Aztek debacle


Pontiac Aztec, geez, don't even get me started! When that is a product the company is proud of, well, I think it says it all.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Your thread brings up a funny concern of mine. Tesla has ruined me (in a good way), but now I literally don’t want to drive anything else. Down the road that can be a problem...


----------



## 3V Pilot

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Your thread brings up a funny concern of mine. Tesla has ruined me (in a good way), but now I literally don't want to drive anything else. Down the road that can be a problem...


Don't worry my friend, down the road all cars will need to be as good as your Tesla or the companies will cease to exist. My crystal ball has a bright driving future ahead for you!


----------



## Spiffywerks

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Your thread brings up a funny concern of mine. Tesla has ruined me (in a good way), but now I literally don't want to drive anything else. Down the road that can be a problem...


Yes, I have this same feeling. Every time I get into an ICE, I feel like I have to learn to drive again. It's actually dangerous, cause I've overshot a couple stop signs forgetting I need to actually press the brakes to slow down. lol.

Unless the ICE has gobs of power (my old Charger had 400+ HP/torque) they just feel so slow. Very hard to go back to ICE. I don't know if I could.


----------



## LUXMAN

Spiffywerks said:


> Yes, I have this same feeling. Every time I get into an ICE, I feel like I have to learn to drive again. It's actually dangerous, cause I've overshot a couple stop signs forgetting I need to actually press the brakes to slow down. lol.
> 
> Unless the ICE has gobs of power (my old Charger had 400+ HP/torque) they just feel so slow. Very hard to go back to ICE. I don't know if I could.


At least it wasn't a CHEVY! 

I love driving my 3 so much that I do the same thing. He lets go do this or that. Afraid to park some places so I take the LEAF, but at least that is not burning GAS!


----------



## Spiffywerks

Well, to add insult to injury, just got my HOV stickers and I have no car to put them on! Lol (forgot to check mailbox yesterday)

And not sure if I want to put RED stickers on my car. Hmmmm is it worth it? Haha


----------



## GDN

I can agree with the number of buttons being huge, and I can't defend the Fusion Hybrid, but I can defend the Fusion and the 2.0 L Ecoboost. We've got a '13, the first year of the redesign, it is the Titanium, so it is loaded. It's 5 years old, and the Navigation has been good, it has been incredibly fun to drive (although I got my first ride in a M3 today and I can say it doesn't compare, but til you get in a M3 and don't know the difference) the Ecoboost is a fun car and has some incredible pickup and get up. It has automatic parallel parking which doesn't need a car in front and back and works very well, it has adaptive cruise which works very well and they've since added full start stop in traffic like the M3 will do and emergency braking for pedestrians, etc. These options work well and execute well.

So I'm not defending the number of buttons, it is a bit crazy and overdone, but a lot of them are redundant/duplicate to what you get on the screen for stereo and AC/Heater controls. And those on the steering wheel, while looking very cluttered are all very useful and you figure out controls with never taking your eyes off the road. They are useful. Tesla will overcome this as they mature the software and get the buttons to work better in context with what is going on with the screen or functions you are using.

So while yours is not as fun to drive and the buttons are overkill, drive one loaded and the Fusion really holds it's own considering it is about half the cost of the M3.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Spiffywerks said:


> Well, to add insult to injury, just got my HOV stickers and I have no car to put them on! Lol (forgot to check mailbox yesterday)
> 
> And not sure if I want to put RED stickers on my car. Hmmmm is it worth it? Haha
> 
> View attachment 7132


That's tough. You guys have the worst traffic I have ever seen in my travels, but there is just no way I'd put that sticker on my bumper.


----------



## msjulie

> but there is just no way I'd put that sticker on my bumper.


Shy of not living here... they are butt ughly but 3 of the 4 are on the back of Ruby Red, mounted on 3m clear to prevent permanent sticking... the access to the car pool lane in the AM can mean 15 minutes @60 vs 45 agonizing stop/crawl/groan traffic so...


----------



## Spiffywerks

GDN said:


> I can agree with the number of buttons being huge, and I can't defend the Fusion Hybrid, but I can defend the Fusion and the 2.0 L Ecoboost. We've got a '13, the first year of the redesign, it is the Titanium, so it is loaded. It's 5 years old, and the Navigation has been good, it has been incredibly fun to drive (although I got my first ride in a M3 today and I can say it doesn't compare, but til you get in a M3 and don't know the difference) the Ecoboost is a fun car and has some incredible pickup and get up. It has automatic parallel parking which doesn't need a car in front and back and works very well, it has adaptive cruise which works very well and they've since added full start stop in traffic like the M3 will do and emergency braking for pedestrians, etc. These options work well and execute well.
> 
> So I'm not defending the number of buttons, it is a bit crazy and overdone, but a lot of them are redundant/duplicate to what you get on the screen for stereo and AC/Heater controls. And those on the steering wheel, while looking very cluttered are all very useful and you figure out controls with never taking your eyes off the road. They are useful. Tesla will overcome this as they mature the software and get the buttons to work better in context with what is going on with the screen or functions you are using.
> 
> So while yours is not as fun to drive and the buttons are overkill, drive one loaded and the Fusion really holds it's own considering it is about half the cost of the M3.


Well, not saying that all ICE/hybrid cars are bad. But this particular hybrid is so boring and sucked all the desire to drive right out of me.


----------



## GDN

Spiffywerks said:


> Well, not saying that all ICE/hybrid cars are bad. But this particular hybrid is so boring and sucked all the desire to drive right out of me.


Yep - understand and I don't want to take from what you report as I'm sure it is all true. I've not typically been a Ford person throughout my life, but felt I should defend the Fusion just a little overall, as I've found it to be one pretty incredible car, especially for a 5 year old car and the features it had at the time and the pickup for an ICE, but I'm not comparing the car you spoke of, so I do get it.

And I'll add - I got a ride a M3 today, the first time for a ride ever in a Tesla, and it was pretty freaking incredible. Impossible to find anything to compare in the price range.


----------



## LUXMAN

msjulie said:


> Shy of not living here... they are butt ughly but 3 of the 4 are on the back of Ruby Red, mounted on 3m clear to prevent permanent sticking... the access to the car pool lane in the AM can mean 15 minutes @60 vs 45 agonizing stop/crawl/groan traffic so...


4 stickers?!? What moron came up with that? It should be a toll tag system if they wanna track you otherwise that is just crazy silly


----------



## Spiffywerks

Day 5 with the wimpy wonder.

I want my car back.

They said Tuesday.

I called Tuesday morning 8am for a status update.

“I’ll find out where we are at and get back right back to you”, says my service advisor.

Tuesday ends. Wednesday ends.

I call Wednesday 4:30pm.

“Oh you *just* missed your advisor. He’s gone home for the day.”

I’ve had an appointment for over a month.

They ordered replacement parts to have ready for when I brought my car in.

“The status I see here is they ordered parts for your car and are waiting on them”, says the service receptionist trying her best to get a status.

Give me my car back and let me know when they arrive and I’ll come back.

I want my car back! (Maybe tomorrow... fixed or not!)

I still have access to my car via the app. 

I flashed the lights a few times while it’s been there. 

Haven’t honked the horn, but really tempted to. 

Vampire drain seems to be 2 miles per day.


----------



## Michael Russo

@Spiffywerks , we hear you!!! You want your car back!!

May it so, soon! 

Cheers, 
Mike
P.S. in the meantime find a Ford enthusiasts forum and force yourself to write an extraordinarily in topic review!


----------



## Spiffywerks

Michael Russo said:


> @Spiffywerks , we hear you!!! You want your car back!!
> 
> May it so, soon!
> 
> Cheers,
> Mike
> P.S. in the meantime find a Ford enthusiasts forum and force yourself to write an extraordinarily in topic review!


Haha, thanks. Wasn't really trying to make rant thread. Just the wait got to me a little. lol. To start, it was more just poking fun at this Ford Hybrid. No thanks on the Ford enthusiast forum. Those forums usually have tons of ego eccentric Mustang kids.


----------



## Spiffywerks

Happy days are here again! :sunglasses:

I got my car back!!!! Nothing was done. I have a bunch of parts in the trunk they have not put on yet. I'll take pictures soon!

But so happy I got my car back! And I got the 12.1 update too! Yay!


----------



## LUXMAN

Spiffywerks said:


> Happy days are here again! :sunglasses:
> 
> I got my car back!!!! Nothing was done. I have a bunch of parts in the trunk they have not put on yet. I'll take pictures soon!
> 
> But so happy I got my car back! And I got the 12.1 update too! Yay!


yay! But what are you needing to have fixed?


----------



## Spiffywerks

LUXMAN said:


> yay! But what are you needing to have fixed?


Several things I discovered/noticed after delivery once I detailed the car, mostly cosmetic, only one is mechanical that just showed up a couple weeks ago.

Mechanical:

Charge Port Error - Charge port still work, but they are replacing it because error will not go away. Maybe the ECU they got is also to address this? @SoFlaModel3 had this same issue.
Interior:

Gap on Passenger A Pillar to Roof liner
Gap on Passenger C Pillar to Roof liner
Scratches on Center Console Lid
Exterior:

Scratches on Hood. After I took it in and got it back before they did any work, there are even MORE scratches. Some where they put tape to identify the issues, and others no where near the original issue. -__-;
Dents on driver side body work above the doors. Several dents, looks likes problems when they bent/rolled the sheet metal, it did not come out smooth.
Passenger Rear Door handle is misaligned with body (sunken in).
Driver's Side Door Chrome trim under window is misaligned. Lower than driver door and C pillar. Door doesn't look misaligned, only trim.
Passenger Side Mirror Triangle Trim pulling away.
Nothing here is -that- major. Just things that since I now know, bother me. I still love the car and its still a complete pleasure to drive. Tesla is willing to take care of it all, so no complaints on that front from me.


----------



## LUXMAN

Dude. That is allot of stuff. 
Hopefully things will get back k track and fixed quickly.


----------



## Fredbob711

GDN said:


> Yep - understand and I don't want to take from what you report as I'm sure it is all true. I've not typically been a Ford person throughout my life, but felt I should defend the Fusion just a little overall, as I've found it to be one pretty incredible car, especially for a 5 year old car and the features it had at the time and the pickup for an ICE, but I'm not comparing the car you spoke of, so I do get it.
> 
> And I'll add - I got a ride a M3 today, the first time for a ride ever in a Tesla, and it was pretty freaking incredible. Impossible to find anything to compare in the price range.


The first generation Fusion wasn't a bad car either. I've got a 2008 with 143,000 miles on it and just had the first bit of engine repair work done about 2 weeks ago. The car has really been rock solid since I got it.

I was a big fan of Ford during the recession because they did what needed to be done and kept the business afloat without having to be bailed out. And they were coming out with some good looking cars. Lately they're just disappointing with lackluster vehicles and a complete lack of urgency in moving towards electrification.


----------



## Edward Reading

OMG I just drove our 2017 Toyota Sienna mini-van for the first time since getting my Model 3. What a nightmare! This car has spoiled me for all other cars.


----------



## garsh

I just got a new Hyundai Tucson for the wife. My mother-in-law asked how I liked driving it.

I said "I don't like it".

I'd rather drive a 6 year old Nissan Leaf than a brand-new combustion vehicle. The instant torque, perfect "throttle response", and absence of shifting gears just makes for a much nicer experience. And a Tesla is going to be so much better still.


----------



## jsanford

Mike Land said:


> Pontiac Aztec, geez, don't even get me started! When that is a product the company is proud of, well, I think it says it all.


I thought Aztecs were only made for early season Survivor winners...


----------



## RICK M

Spiffywerks said:


> Several things I discovered/noticed after delivery once I detailed the car, mostly cosmetic, only one is mechanical that just showed up a couple weeks ago.
> 
> Mechanical:
> 
> Charge Port Error - Charge port still work, but they are replacing it because error will not go away. Maybe the ECU they got is also to address this? @SoFlaModel3 had this same issue.
> Interior:
> 
> Gap on Passenger A Pillar to Roof liner
> Gap on Passenger C Pillar to Roof liner
> Scratches on Center Console Lid
> Exterior:
> 
> Scratches on Hood. After I took it in and got it back before they did any work, there are even MORE scratches. Some where they put tape to identify the issues, and others no where near the original issue. -__-;
> Dents on driver side body work above the doors. Several dents, looks likes problems when they bent/rolled the sheet metal, it did not come out smooth.
> Passenger Rear Door handle is misaligned with body (sunken in).
> Driver's Side Door Chrome trim under window is misaligned. Lower than driver door and C pillar. Door doesn't look misaligned, only trim.
> Passenger Side Mirror Triangle Trim pulling away.
> Nothing here is -that- major. Just things that since I now know, bother me. I still love the car and its still a complete pleasure to drive. Tesla is willing to take care of it all, so no complaints on that front from me.
> 
> View attachment 7306
> View attachment 7308
> View attachment 7309
> View attachment 7310
> View attachment 7311
> View attachment 7312
> View attachment 7313


Hi. How does Tesla plan on fixing the gaps by the pillars ?


----------



## Spiffywerks

RICK M said:


> Hi. How does Tesla plan on fixing the gaps by the pillars ?


From what I'm understanding, replacing. I think my SA ordered new interior panels and other parts to fix all the issues. I contacted him this morning, he still doesn't have the rear of the parts yet. Some on backorder...


----------



## Gloob

The first time I brought in my Model 3 for service they provided me a convertible BMW 4 series. I hated the drive and the huge blind spots with it. After a few hours of driving it, I checked in with the service center and asked if a Tesla vehicle was available for me. Luckily I was able switch to a 2017 Model S 75D. My Model 3 was in the shop for 10 days and I was grateful for not driving the BMW for that long.


----------



## Spiffywerks

So follow up!

6 weeks since I brought my car in for service. Nothing has been done yet. (I'm glad I took my car back after a week.)

8+ messages and 4 weeks later - no communication from the service adviser. I got fed up and last time said "I'll hold for the service adviser until he's done with the customer that he's with." So someone else picks up and says "Oh good news, we got your A-pillar replacement in that we were waiting for. We'd like to schedule mobile service to install it."

I go on to explain that I have an additional 3 parts that need to be installed that is in my car. Additionally there are 5 other items that need to be addressed. They just only want to setup the mobile service to handle the A-pillar, but they said I can show the mobile the other parts I have.

Mobile service comes today. (Very cool service) They have the wrong A-pillar - a suede one, instead of the textile version I have. (Boo!)
I also show the mobile tech all the additional parts and he's taken back that I have all these because it's a big no-no for them. I explain to him how I got the parts, etc etc.. (Nice guy) but he says he's unable to install them. (understandably)

So.. now I'll have to go ruffle some feathers with the service manager.


----------



## summerfun

Spiffywerks said:


> My car is in for service.
> 
> Brought it in Friday, they said probably won't be done until Tuesday.
> 
> Although I have waited weeks to get my car in and reserved a loaner car while my car is in... I got the unexpected.
> 
> [begin rant]
> 
> One, I can't stand Fords.
> Two, I hate hybrids.
> 
> So Tesla's loaner to me: Ford Fusion Hybrid.
> 
> Kill ... me ... now.
> 
> Sure I'm getting a free loaner, but my gawd, what an aweful, soulless, slow, noisy, ugly car. I was really hoping to get anything Tesla.
> 
> I was always so anxious to drive anywhere, any errand, honey-do, I was jumping at any opportunity to drive around in my zippy Model 3. Now, I feel like a cat that got a collar put on it. Try and stand me up and I just fall right over. All desire to drive has left my body.
> 
> Have I driven a Ford lately? Unfortunately yes.
> 
> Look at all these silly buttons and not even navigation! The drive selector wheel- what a stupid feature.
> 
> View attachment 7123
> 
> 
> [/end rant]


Be glad they gave you a loaner. If you want to drive the same brand you will have to buy a Mercedes...sorry. Tesla is cutting costs by cutting CPO and service loaners and replacing them with rentals that are charged by the day. The idea of P100D loaners was always expensive nonsense.


----------



## summerfun

Spiffywerks said:


> Day 5 with the wimpy wonder.
> 
> I want my car back.
> 
> They said Tuesday.
> 
> I called Tuesday morning 8am for a status update.
> 
> "I'll find out where we are at and get back right back to you", says my service advisor.
> 
> Tuesday ends. Wednesday ends.
> 
> I call Wednesday 4:30pm.
> 
> "Oh you *just* missed your advisor. He's gone home for the day."
> 
> I've had an appointment for over a month.
> 
> They ordered replacement parts to have ready for when I brought my car in.
> 
> "The status I see here is they ordered parts for your car and are waiting on them", says the service receptionist trying her best to get a status.
> 
> Give me my car back and let me know when they arrive and I'll come back.
> 
> I want my car back! (Maybe tomorrow... fixed or not!)
> 
> I still have access to my car via the app.
> 
> I flashed the lights a few times while it's been there.
> 
> Haven't honked the horn, but really tempted to.
> 
> Vampire drain seems to be 2 miles per day.


OHHHHH. A remotely controlled horn could be SOOOOO much fun!!


----------



## Azthrillhouse

Took my 3 in for service for the first time (handful of cosmetic issues, worst of which was slightly misaligned seal on one rear window that was causing interior condensation during washes) and they gave me a Dodge Challenger as a loaner.

I know some people dig muscle cars (and actually I liked getting this car as a rental about a year ago) but after a month with my 3, it feels like going from a starship with warp drive (or Infinite Improbability Drive, if you prefer) to a diesel-powered Soviet submarine. Loud, lumbering, no visibility, and ugly on the inside.

I hope to hell I get my car back tomorrow.

p.s. Tesla service center folks were A++ aside from sticking me with this antithesis of a Tesla.


----------



## Spiffywerks

Azthrillhouse said:


> Took my 3 in for service for the first time (handful of cosmetic issues, worst of which was slightly misaligned seal on one rear window that was causing interior condensation during washes) and they gave me a Dodge Challenger as a loaner.
> 
> I know some people dig muscle cars (and actually I liked getting this car as a rental about a year ago) but after a month with my 3, it feels like going from a starship with warp drive (or Infinite Improbability Drive, if you prefer) to a diesel-powered Soviet submarine. Loud, lumbering, no visibility, and ugly on the inside.
> 
> I hope to hell I get my car back tomorrow.
> 
> p.s. Tesla service center folks were A++ aside from sticking me with this antithesis of a Tesla.


I came from a 2006 Dodge Charger R/T with mods for about 400HP/400TQ prior to this Model 3. Most likely your rental was a V6 of some sort. A HEMI would had been a hell of a lot more fun.


----------



## Gary Macdonald

Spiffywerks said:


> I came from a 2006 Dodge Charger R/T with mods for about 400HP/400TQ prior to this Model 3. Most likely your rental was a V6 of some sort. A HEMI would had been a hell of a lot more fun.


Ok. Quick non-Tesla story. The son of one of my workmates took his Ram in for service. It was going to be some time, so he needed a rental. He looked out on the lot and saw a brand new Dodge Demon!

He wanted it badly! The dealership wouldn't go for it. But they did loan him a regular, raggy Dodge Challenger (oh. Boo hoo). He almost got it off the lot when a warning light came on. It had developed a coolant leak.

He got the Demon!

Much as I love my Hemi-powered 300C, I can't wait for for my new Model 3.


----------

